# [solved]Postfix launch dhcp client when using bridge devices

## guid0

My box has no IP set for both eth0 or eth1.

```
eth0: flags=4419<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:25:90:6e:94:fc  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 15846113197  bytes 21025107832049 (19.1 TiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1199261  overruns 27  frame 0

        TX packets 11872464826  bytes 11768381533276 (10.7 TiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device memory 0xfb920000-fb940000 

eth1: flags=4419<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:25:90:6e:94:fd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 24656507833  bytes 2893130107855 (2.6 TiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24562942737  bytes 5552907337463 (5.0 TiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device memory 0xfb900000-fb920000

```

However I do have 2 bridge devices into which eth0 and eth1 are assigned in /etc/conf.d/net.

```
bridge_br0="eth0 b0x00 b0x01 b0x02"

bridge_br1="eth1 b1x00 b1x01 b1x02"
```

Now when I want to launch postfix I get the following strange and rather unwanted behaviour.

```
~ # /etc/init.d/postfix start

 * Caching service dependencies ...  [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

 * Starting postfix  ...  [ ok ]

```

It seems that postfix is happy about the system and seems to be able to deal with mail. However I would rather not fire up udhcpc in the process.

Any hints anyone on how to prevent udhcpc from being launched?

Cheers,

guid0Last edited by guid0 on Sat Mar 30, 2013 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

guid0 ...

"you need to configure the ports to null values so dhcp does not get started", see the section "Bridging" in /usr/share/doc/openrc-<version>/net.example.bz2

```
config_eth0="null"

config_eth1="null"
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## guid0

thanks. that works perfectly fine. and congrats on the 1000 posts  :Wink: 

guid0

----------

